# Dado Jig



## Mike4143 (Aug 1, 2014)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a dado jig. I have never cut a dado and want to have the simplest dado jig. Any suggestions!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

http://woodworkstuff.net/CabManRteDadoJig.html






















.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike4143 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a dado jig. I have never cut a dado and want to have the simplest dado jig. Any suggestions!!!


Hi Mike, dado's can be cut with several tools, but usually a table saw or a router. let us know what tools you have, or what you had in mind.


----------

